# Stickweed



## Clara Bell (Dec 25, 2003)

No green leaf to photograph right now. And they just call it Stickweed up here. The stick I understand. That's all that is in the upper pasture right now and most are taller than me. STICKS! The goats want touch them. It has a yellow flower in late summer.
I want to know the botanical name for this weed so I can research and understand how to eradicate it without chemicals.
Can anyone help by this 'local name' and no photograph?
Would appreciate any help! I've got to get this under control. The goats sure aren't helping with this one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

is this it?

http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/veeoc.htm


----------



## Clara Bell (Dec 25, 2003)

Thank you Timedess!   You are in the Ozarks and you found the answer in my own backyard!!!! VT. I recognised it with the first photo that downloaded. Thanks again. Clara


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

sticks to everything- yellow flowers
galium? probably bedstraw or cleavers, tho cleavers flowers are very ver small.


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

verbesina is the crownbeard. it does have yellow flowers in late summer fall. the floweres are very skimpy lke yellow threads tied togerter.
nothing sticks about it tho.
how about rosinweed silphium? same lame yellow daisy, leaves with finger-lobes. nothing eats it, and the rosin is sticky.
or if the seeds stick in your clothes- like littel black sticks- then it is 'spanish needles' , a form of bidens.


----------

